# Magic sign Shawn Kemp



## LakerMania (Aug 29, 2002)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...rl-spt-shawnkemp09052002.story?coll=orl-magic

*Sorry, but posting full articles is copyright infringment so it can't be allowed. I will leave the link.- Devestata*


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

Wow

the Magic are going to the Finals next year. :banana: :rbanana: :gbanana:

hink:

Hill
McGrady
Kemp


that is a scary line up


----------



## Dr Dunkenstain (Sep 5, 2002)

I mean Kemp will help them,maybe he can improve a little bit from last season but come on he's 33.
He can help their froncourt but I don't think he will do that much.
Magics will be on lottery again.
I am sure Grant Hill will be injued again.
What about T Mac?
He have serious back problems.........

BTW LakerMania from ISH?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

lottery? come on now.

and 33 is not really that old. he could play for 4-5 years more solid if in shape.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

He seems to me, to be dedicated to trying to restore his name as an elite NBA player... there's no other reason why he'd give the Blazers back so much of the money to release him, and pick a place where he knows he can, should, and will be a starter, and do a very good job.

If it's true that Hill is 100% healed, I think the Magic are easily the most improved team this offseason.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Ummmm...*

I'm pretty sure that signing Shawn Kemp doesn't exactly catapult a team into the NBA Finals. He's not exactly an All-Star anymore.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

If he's dedicated to getting in shape to play at a high-level again (and why else would he be willing to forego the millions that he could have received from the Blazers?), he absolutely would help any team... especially one that has two superstar perimeter players, and had a major hole at the 4/5 positions.

I'd say they're up there with the Hornets as the Eastern teams that would put up the best series against the Nets.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow, I gotta say this one surprised me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

if this was the Kemp of old i would agree. But then if this was the Kemp of old, Orlando would not have singed him. 

"If Kemp gets in shape",,,haven't writers been saying that now for three or four years? 

He helps Orlando because they were really hurting up front. Just how much he helps them i don't know.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> if this was the Kemp of old i would agree. But then if this was the Kemp of old, Orlando would not have singed him.
> 
> "If Kemp gets in shape",,,haven't writers been saying that now for three or four years?
> ...


If Kemp had no intention of getting into shape, why would he ever have given the Blazers back so much of the money?

He wanted a place to play, so he can prove why everyone thought he was a great player before.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> 
> If Kemp had no intention of getting into shape, why would he ever have given the Blazers back so much of the money?
> 
> He wanted a place to play, so he can prove why everyone thought he was a great player before.


You are REALLY giving this guy a HUGE benefit of the doubt here. It seems to me that he gave all that money back to Portland because Bob Whitsitt actually appealed to his conscience. He also was clearly unwanted up there, which must have really hurt the guy's feelings.

I think that, if Kemp ever turns it around, we should all be VERY SURPRISED. And, even if he DOES turn it around psychologically and emotionally, he's still got about, what, 80 pounds to lose? Plus, he's 32 or 33 now, it's not like the guy is physically capable of being anywhere near the player he was five years ago, even if all the pieces fall into place.

He doesn't have to prove to anybody that he was a great player before. He WAS a great player back in the day, REGARDLESS of what happens to him next year. Nobody can ever take that away from the guy. He was GOOD. WAS. Not anymore.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> 
> 
> If Kemp had no intention of getting into shape, why would he ever have given the Blazers back so much of the money?
> ...


But if he WAS in shape don't you think he would play and take the money? Excuse me but if he was STILL great, he would play regardless where he was at.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

conditioning will be a huge hurdle for kemp, and i dont think he has it in him to get conditioned enough to play even 30+mpg, but if he does get in shape, and is able to play 30+mpg, then watch out...sadly i doubt it


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

If Kemp looses weight or gets back into playing shape, then he can be very effective, basketball players will never loose their skills, conditioning & training has a big part of it, and I think Kemp needs to get back to the basics, if not......
it's just back to hollaring " HEY KOOL-AID "    

The magic has some size, a HUGE SIZE to clogg up the middle, but will he be just a sack of fouls??


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think he will be a solid addition. His skills before were related to conditioning and physical condition... so even if he gets back to 50% of where he was, he will be a solid player.

-Petey


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Even if Kemp is just somewhat more in shape than last season, he will be an improvement at the big positions for Orlando, which is all they need, especially if Grant Hill is healthy.

Just to show that Kemp can still do it.. in games where he got over 30 mins, which almost all came near the end of the season, he put up numbers that would be great for Orlando --

apr 17 - 38 mins - 12 pts, 10 rebs
mar 30 - 38 mins - 13 pts, 16 rebs
mar 29 - 38 mins - 12 pts, 16 rebs
mar 25 - 33 mins - 12 pts, 8 rebs
mar 18 - 39 mins - 12 pts, 11 rebs
mar 16 - 43 mins - 21 pts, 14 rebs

Obviously if he can get the minutes and stay in the game, he can be a presence at C with his new found size, especially in the EC.

Of course he could re-lapse and be worth nothing, but he could also help Orlando to the Finals. Who knows.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

How does Kemp rank among the centers in the East? I honestly can't think of any that would be much better, except Mourning and maybe Mutombo, if Kemp can put up numbers like he did last year when he got 30+ minutes. And you probably have to factor in that he'll be in better shape than last year, so his numbers will go up a bit.


----------

